# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الـطـرائف >  >  موقف جدا محرج هع

## آهات حنونه

*هل حصل لك مثل هذا الموقف ؟* 


*كنت بالقوة جالس في الحمام و سمعت صوت من الحمام اللي جنبي :*
*"أهلا، كيفك؟"* 


*أنا مو من النوع اللي يبدأ محادثات خصوصا في حمامات الرجال، لكن ما أدري إيش اللي أصابني، فجاوبت عليه و أنا مكسوف.*
*"أنا بخير!"* 


*و بعدها سمعته قال لي :*
*"إيش بتسوي؟"* 


*إيش السؤال المحرج هذا؟ في هذي اللحظة, فكرت إنه هذا شكله مقلب فقلت:*
*"آآه, زيك, مسافر!"* 


*و في هذي اللحظة، كنت بأحاول إني أخرج بأسرع ما يمكن و سمعت هذا السؤال.*
*"أقدر أجي عندك؟"* 


*طيب, هذا السؤال جدا غريب ليا لكن قلت خليني أكون مؤدب و أنهي المحادثة بأدب. قلت له,*
*"لا........ أنا شوي**ة مشغول دحين!!!"* 


*و بعدها سمعته قال و بتوتر...*
*"اسمع، أتصل عليك بعدين. في واحد غبي في الحمام اللي جنبي قاعد يرد على كل سؤال أقوله!!!"*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

----------


## ABU A7MED

ههههههههههههه

موقف محرج بشكل جميل :)

يسلمو عالموقف الظريف خيتو 

خالص تحيتى ..~

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

ههههههههه .. حلوه .. يسلموووو

----------


## بائعة الخبز

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## بنوته كيوته

هههههههههههه
عن جد موقف محرج..
تسلمي خيتو...

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وهالغبي ليش يكلم جوال في الحمام
يسلمووووووووواااااااااااا

----------


## آهات حنونه

*الله يسلمكم من أول رد الى آخر رد*

*اسعدني تواجدكم الطيب ولاعدمناكم*

*تحياتي لك*

----------


## ورده محمديه

خخخخخخخخخخخ 

يسلموا

----------


## قطعة سكر

هههههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووو
عن جد موقف محرج

----------


## الاميرة الوردية

هع هع هع موقف محرج عن جد

----------


## لبنه كيري

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هاهاهاااااااااااااااااااااااااي

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لمروركم

دوم منورين بضحكتكم الحلوه

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ليلاس

ههههههههه

صحيح انه موقف محرج 

خخخخخخخخ

يسلموووووووا

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

ههههههههه
موقف جدا محرج 
تحياتيـ ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وش هالموقف
هاهاهاها

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواجدكم معي

ليلاس؛؛؛؛؛؛؛الفراش الفاطمي؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛عفاف الهدى
لاعدمنا مروركم الطيب

والله يدزم هل الضحكه الحلوه وينور دربكم 

متباركين بالشهر
تحياتي لكم

----------


## الباسمي

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشكورين على الطرح الحلو

----------


## آهات حنونه

الله يسلمك ودوم ضحكتك

تحياتي لمرورك

----------


## hope

هههههههههه
إيه والله الشرآ على الي يكلم في الحمــآم 
الي يسمع مآعنده وقت هع 

يسلموووآ حبآبه عالطرفه 

لآعدم يآرب

----------


## المميزة

هههههههههههه
عن جد موقف محرج ..~
يسلموو ..}

----------


## آهات حنونه

ههههههههه كثير


شكرا لتواجدكم الطيب

تحياتي لكم

----------


## بحر الغروب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلوة

----------


## آهات حنونه

يسلمو على المرور

ودوم الوناسه

----------


## اسيرة شوق

هههههههههه

الحمد لله والشكر

ههههه

يعطيك العافييه

موضوع مضحك

تحياتي

----------


## بحر الغروب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه 

حلوه

----------


## آهات حنونه

الاحلا تواجدكم معي

الله يعافيكم ويدوم ضحكتكم الحلوه

تحياتي لكم

----------


## خادمه ام ابيها

ههههه امبيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه فشيله

----------


## toji

ههههههههههههههههه غبي

----------


## آهات حنونه

شكرا لتواجدك

خادمة ام ابيها.....toji
لاعدمنا تواصلكم الرائع

تحياتي لكم

----------

